

Learning CSS - mrmrs
http://xn--h4hg.ws/2015/07/20/learning-css/

======
kzisme
Nice post! It's cool to see someone I follow on Twitter actively writing blogs
- and posting on HN. I've reached out to you in the past about CSS & vim
before.

------
serve_yay
Not mentioned: read a book

